# Problem with mpd5 and changing mac-address



## Vergorun (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello.

After update to the latest current/ports, i have following problem: when i changed mac-address on interface mpd5 still use old/hardware mac-address. Before update i used mpd4 and all was fine, but in latest ports mpd4 mark as broken.



```
host# uname -a
FreeBSD host 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0: Mon Jun 14 19:43:51 YEKST 2010     root@host:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM  i386
host#
```

mpd5 as a pppoe-client.


```
host# ifconfig re0
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
host#
```


```
host# pgrep mpd5
1543
host#
```


```
host# tcpdump -evi re0
tcpdump: WARNING: re0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: listening on re0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes
14:31:39.774056 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x80D1A0C5] [Service-Name]
14:31:41.774132 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x80D1A0C5] [Service-Name]
14:31:45.774444 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x80D1A0C5] [Service-Name]
^C
3 packets captured
3 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```



```
host# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mpd5 stop
Stopping mpd5.
Waiting for PIDS: 1543.
host#
```

Change mac:


```
host# ifconfig re0 ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
host# ifconfig re0
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
host#
```

Starting mpd5

```
host# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mpd5 start
Starting mpd5.
host#
```


```
host# tcpdump -evi re0
tcpdump: WARNING: re0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: listening on re0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes
14:34:23.121980 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x00354AC6] [Service-Name]
14:34:25.121399 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x00354AC6] [Service-Name]
14:34:29.121797 90:e6:ba:0f:e5:cb (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype PPPoE D (0x8863), length 32: PPPoE PADI [Host-Uniq 0x00354AC6] [Service-Name]
^C
3 packets captured
3 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
host#
```

As you can see mpd5 still use old mac-address.

But for example arp now use new mac-address:

```
host# ifconfig re0 inet 192.168.2.1
host# ifconfig re0
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
host#
```


```
host# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mpd5 stop
Stopping mpd5.
Waiting for PIDS: 2279.
host#
```


```
host# ping 192.168.2.2
PING 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 192.168.2.2 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
host#
```


```
host# tcpdump -evi re0
tcpdump: listening on re0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes
14:36:32.204236 01:02:03:04:05:06 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 
192.168.2.2 tell 192.168.2.1, length 28
14:36:33.204724 01:02:03:04:05:06 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 
192.168.2.2 tell 192.168.2.1, length 28
14:36:34.205676 01:02:03:04:05:06 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 
192.168.2.2 tell 192.168.2.1, length 28
14:36:35.206008 01:02:03:04:05:06 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 
192.168.2.2 tell 192.168.2.1, length 28
14:36:36.206853 01:02:03:04:05:06 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 
192.168.2.2 tell 192.168.2.1, length 28
^C
5 packets captured
5 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
host#
```

Any ideas? Someone else can test this?


----------

